# help, no turn signals



## Guest (Jul 23, 2002)

my turn signals stopped working, 

hazard fuse is good and so is turn sig fuse

is there a relay some where, they do absolutely nothing


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2002)

Did you just recently replace your bulbs to a higher wattage one? Like Hyper whites? I did that before and I had the same problem. I fixed it by putting the old bulbs back on.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2002)

same bulbs


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

wierd, was it a new turn signal housing?... maybe you coulda fractured the bulbs.. wait, you said hazards work right??? thats the damn turns right there, i think that your switch in the turn signal switch might be Fudgedup


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

i had the problem 
all i did to get them to work was shake the wire that was going into the bulb while the blinker was on... i then taped the wire to the fender so it wouldn't move...


its probably a loose connection!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2002)

would a loose connection cause them all to go out?

no hazards

no turns


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

i had nothing at all they didnt even light when i turned the heads on...

try shaking it a little it may be loose!!!
i hope this works for u


----------



## AlphaSpeed (Jun 23, 2002)

did you just replace your stereo becuz that happend to me and i didnt but the relays on tight to the hazards and nothing werked until i pushed it in


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2002)

hmmmm, i did just replace my stereo, ill have to go check it out


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

silverbizullet said:


> *hmmmm, i did just replace my stereo, ill have to go check it out *


yea the harness for your hazards also has your turns going through it and if I'm not mistaken your parking lights as well, if it's not pushed in all the way the circut is broken and nothing works, just set it back in place


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

yeah, you forgot to plug the hazard button back in. That's definately the problem.


----------

